# Post Apocalyptic World Ultimate Flashlight



## Vaughnatic (Jan 27, 2011)

Ok here it goes...



Imagine the world ended tomorrow for whatever reason... No more internet, postal service, telecoms, electricity and general supply shortages, etc...



(Some call this world the *PAW*ost Apocalyptic World)



While you might be thinking of securing Food, Water, Shelter, Safety etc... Some of us reading this might see it as advantageous to have an awesome flashlight... 



*But which one and why???*


----------



## Ken_McE (Mar 20, 2011)

Looks like the original replies got lost in the Great Server Meltdown 0f 2011. Guess I'll restart it:

Only one choice. You want something that's solar powered, uses LEDs, is water and shock resistant.


----------



## archer6817j (Mar 20, 2011)

Considering current global conditions I've been giving this some thought. I'd say it doesnt matter except for "rechargeable" . Assuming if course the light is of decent quality. Has anyone tried those Brunton roll-out solar panels designed for camping? I've been thinking one of these and a good rechargeable light would let you operate for a couple years without the ability to "plug in."


----------



## Tana (Mar 28, 2011)

PAW ??? Were we hit by meteorite ??? How many particles in the air ??? There is a huge chance that we won't see sun for months to come...

G2 (plastic bezel) with Malkoff M61LL and stock of SF/Panasonic CR123 in Pelican Case... lol... plastic bezel to make it warmer so it would make output even lower to extent battery stretch...

Hey... better idea... You know those little chainlights we get for free from Lighthound and Batteryjunction ??? Just keep piling them in Pelican Case, medium size... in case of apocalypse, the owner of that case might become a "new millionaire"...


----------



## ZMZ67 (Mar 28, 2011)

Well I would definately want several. :thinking: Long running reliable lights and Malkoff M61 lights would be at the top of my list! What to do when the batteries are all gone though? :mecry:Even rechargables are going to fail eventually.Maybe a "shakelight"(one of the real ones) would be the best in the end. :shrug: Perhaps I should learn how to make........... :candle:


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Mar 28, 2011)

LSD nimh cells and a 12v car charger would be my thing. If there was a major disaster there will probably be working cars and car batteries still around you can charge up with. A stack of lithium batteries for use until you procure a charging setup. If there was no sun most likely people would have to move to houses with wood fireplaces to heat with and start chopping wood. A headlamp would be a must for chopping wood with an axe if a chainsaw or gas was unavailable. what could be a kewl thing to have is a stirling engine hooked to a small 12v generator so you could charge a car battery off a fire and use the fire heat also for the house.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2011)

A disaster that left the world without sunlight? say good bye to everything that stems from the plant matter food chain 


In such a world... generating unwanted attention (huge output lights) may not be in the individuals best interests, I would envisage long running user adjustable rechargeable lights would be most desirable :thumbsup:


----------



## deadrx7conv (Mar 29, 2011)

A flashlight that has a built in generator like those lights that you can squeeze and rev up a flywheel, or the flashlights that mimic the 'shake weight'. Anything requiring solar when its dark, or batteries you can't charge, aren't good choices.


----------



## AmnestyC3 (Mar 30, 2011)

Probably 511 Light For Life

Crummy performance, short run time but since it is powered by ultracapcitors rather than batteries I won't be in the dark when my rechargeable batteries are all cycled out in a decade.

As long as I can find an old car alternator and some junk to make a bike generator or a wind/water turbine generator I can recharge those capacitors indefinitely. My only reservation would be that if the source of your hypothetical Armageddon was nuclear the EMP pulse might destroy the circuitry in the 12V chargers and maybe the light itself.

My alternative would be making my own copper/aluminum/electrolyte batteries and wiring them direct drive to scavenged LEDs from my existing lights. This arrangement would essentially look like a sixpack in a leather bag with an LED poking out the top at the end of a couple of wires.Not very elegant but homemade batteries are not terribly efficient and are usually quite large for any given voltage.


----------



## Ken_McE (Apr 1, 2011)

No sunlight? OK, I can work with that:

I want a flat round steel container with a handle on the side and a screw-off top. The top holds down a round sheet of 1/4" Lexan which is your "bulb" cover. The "bulbs"? Tritium glow tubes, lots of them, glued in a large array to a backing plate. It needs nothing from the world around it, almost cannot fail, and after the first few months in the dark will seem perfectly bright. The trits should be glued, but not epoxied, down so you can carefully pry them off to make smaller lights or swap with the neighbors for .45 shells...


----------



## travinc (Apr 1, 2011)

A stick with pitch on the end, renewable-simple-can be used to fend off etc


----------



## seven11 (Apr 1, 2011)

I'd want a DEFT. It would just make me feel better about my new miserable life with no CPF.


----------



## HooNz (Apr 24, 2011)

One that'll take a 44mag cartridge in the tail-cap also , may be even a 12g , so as to point it the other way around and press da extra button (plenty of Zombies about by then) , Get Smart style .

Paul---


----------

